

 Node.js + Resque = crazy delicious - jbr
http://github.com/jbr/node-resque

======
benl
For anyone who is using Beanstalk as their message queue, I have an
incomplete-but-functional node client and worker on github:

<http://github.com/benlund/node-beanstalk-client>
<http://github.com/benlund/node-beanstalk-worker>

